#ubuntu-tour 2011-01-24
<MadnessRed> hi
<Omega> Hello
<MadnessRed> finally finished exams, should have more time now :)
<MadnessRed> any more plans for the startpage?
<Omega> MadnessRed: Same here!
<MadnessRed> is there anything that needs doing?
<Omega> That's what I'm going to find out now
<Omega> I've finally got time to work more
<Omega> There was that mockup screen
<Omega> that looked really nice
<MadnessRed> yh
<MadnessRed> need to find out how to get that colour too :)
<Omega> Do you have the link handy? I lost it
<MadnessRed> 1 sec, its in my inbox somewhere
<MadnessRed> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/StartPage
<Omega> Thanks :)
<Omega> MadnessRed: What do you think about moving the "About" to a menuitem?
<MadnessRed> yes, they should be in a menu item
<MadnessRed> we already have help>about, the others should link from there
<Omega> Mhm :>
<Omega> Ubuntu.com should have SSL :<
<MadnessRed> ?
<MadnessRed> oh right, sorry thinking of ssh
<Omega> haha
<Omega> I mean https://
<MadnessRed> yh, but do you login to ubuntu.com?
<Omega> nah, but you get your downloads there
<MichealH> MadnessRed: Good news! :)
<Omega> you should be sure they are untampered with
<MichealH> MadnessRed: I was gonna do startpage :)
<MichealH> XML Startpage?
<MichealH> HTML?
<MadnessRed> May as well do html seeing as we already have webkit there
<MadnessRed> im gonna try and get the colours script to get that grey (theme depending)
<MadnessRed> we can also get it to hide the progressbar and side menu when the homepage is shown
<MadnessRed> can you make it in ubuntu-tour/html/home.html
<MichealH> Yeah
<MadnessRed> hi
<Muscovy> Hello.
<MadnessRed> Have done a bit more on ubuntu-tour
<MadnessRed> merged the dialect system
<MadnessRed> and improved the colour system
<MadnessRed> so it can get more of the system colours, for more themes
<MadnessRed> I have also implemented a system to allow a homepage as per the mockups
<MadnessRed> the loading page now goes in the tour "home"
<MadnessRed> if you need more than 1 page, eg, you want a page for each catagory
<MadnessRed> you can just add pages into the home tour, and you can load them with a href link
<MadnessRed> Screenshots
<MadnessRed> http://www.dur.ac.uk/a.g.stewart/anthony/ut/Screenshot-3.png
<MadnessRed> http://www.dur.ac.uk/a.g.stewart/anthony/ut/Screenshot-5.png
<MadnessRed> http://www.dur.ac.uk/a.g.stewart/anthony/ut/Screenshot-6.png
<MichealH> MadnessRed, Great :)
<MichealH> Now I can use it to do the homepage
<MadnessRed> ok
<MadnessRed> to load page2 of the home tour
<Omega> Hmm, I was thinking, maybe we should have all chapters on one page
<Omega> and determine how far you are based on scrolling position
<MadnessRed> <a href="exec://tour.load_page(tour.children[tour.tree_catagories[0]][0], 2)">Internet</a>
<MadnessRed> ok, I though we were going for something like the mockup
<MadnessRed> where there where links to the main catagories and a home link
<MadnessRed> then each of the catagories had a page
<MadnessRed> anyway, I'm off for a bit, i'll be back later tonight
<MichealH> I will do it all
 * MichealH has nothing to do.. Or does he? :P
<Omega> MadnessRed: yeah
<Omega> That's what I meant
<Omega> each category has one page, not a bunch
<Omega> because a lot of the chapters are really short right now
<Muscovy> Some of them ought to exist, but need consolidating.
<Muscovy> Such as power management and so on.
<Omega> I mean they, require lots of clicks
<Omega> Some of them are fine though
#ubuntu-tour 2011-01-25
<MadnessRed> ok, I look forward to seeing it, I can also give you codes what will give a list of the catagories which you can play with in javascript
#ubuntu-tour 2011-01-27
<MichealH> Omega: ^^^ :)
<MichealH> LOOK, WE AV A BOT
<MichealH> Testing bot :)
<MichealH> www.ubuntutour.com
<MichealH> http://www.ubuntutour.com
<TourBot> Title: www.ubuntutour.com (at www.ubuntutour.com)
<MichealH> http://www.ubuntutour.org
<TourBot> Title: The Ubuntu Tour Project (at www.ubuntutour.org)
<MichealH> Forgot its.org :P
<MichealH> !hi | Muscovy
<TourBot> Factoid 'hi' not found
<MichealH> !unforget hi
<TourBot> I suddenly remember hi again, MichealH
<MichealH> !hi | Muscovy
<TourBot> Muscovy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-tour! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<MichealH> I will have integrated LP bugs :)
<Muscovy> Hello MichealH.
<Muscovy> Great news!
<MichealH> :)
<MichealH> It works like a ubot
<MichealH> Almost#
<MichealH> Need one more plugin
<MichealH> !hi | jasono
<TourBot> jasono: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-tour! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<MichealH> :)
<MichealH> Nice bot
<jasono> Hey MichealH :)
<MichealH> :)
<MichealH> May do some more work on http://ubuntutour.org/beta/
<MichealH> Hmm, Muscovy, here?
<MichealH> @flush
<TourBot> MichealH: The operation succeeded.
<meetingology> MichealH: Error: You don't have the owner capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<MichealH> meetingology: Not you
<meetingology> MichealH: Error: "Not" is not a valid command.
<MichealH> :/
<Omega> !hi
<TourBot> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-tour! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Omega> Hey guys :>
<MichealH> !hi | Omega
<TourBot> Omega: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-tour! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Omega> Hey MichealH :>
<MichealH> :>
<MichealH> Like the bot?
<Omega> It's cool
<Omega> !help
<TourBot> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Omega> What kind of bot is it?
<MichealH> Supy
<MichealH> Like ubottu
<MichealH> ubot* ect
<MichealH> TourBot, version
<TourBot> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<TourBot> MichealH: The current (running) version of this Supybot is 0.83.4.1.  The newest version available online is 0.83.4.1.
<Muscovy> Sorry for missing you earlier, MichealH.
<Muscovy> It's exam season. :|
#ubuntu-tour 2011-01-28
<MichealH> Muscovy: ping
<MichealH> Omega: Yeah
<MichealH> We are having a meeting tommorow!! :)
* MichealH changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: The Ubuntu Tour Project! | http://ubuntutour.org | Join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Todo#List | Get the tour at http://ubuntutour.org/download | >> Team Meeting on Saturday @ 20:00 <<
* MichealH changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: The Ubuntu Tour Project! | http://ubuntutour.org | Join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Todo#List | Get the tour at http://ubuntutour.org/download | >> Team Meeting on Saturday @ 20:00 UTC <<
<MichealH> I may have integrated all the Meeting stuff in with TourBot
<MichealH> So then there would be no need for MichealH
<MichealH> Uhh
<MichealH> meetingology:
<MichealH> :P
<Muscovy> A little soon to have a meeting.
<Muscovy> I didn't see a notice about it.
<MichealH> We are desperate for one, though
<MichealH> When was our last one?
<MichealH> Like 1 1/2 month agp
<MichealH> *ago
<Muscovy> Even juust 2 days from now would help people have notice though.
<Muscovy> But I agree, we do need a meeting.
<UndiFineD> can't make it to the meeting, tomorrow I have to cook, it is ubuntu user days, and I have ubuntu adverts meeting at the same time ...
<MichealH> Yeah
<MichealH> User day is a good day for a meeting, acctually
<MichealH> Even if its a admin meeting?
<samuel> Just wondering - do we have any plans to implement image scaling? So that high-rez screenshots can be shrunk down so as to not fill the whole window, but can be expanded when needed to allow small text to be read?
<Muscovy> samuel: for long term, we hope.
<samuel> cool - so I can leave my screenshots at full rez then?
<Muscovy> The issue is that saying "be 50% of the width" is ruined on a massive monitor due to overscaling.
<Muscovy> You can, though right now ee still prefer shots only as big as necesary.
<Muscovy> So maybe only take new ones like that.
<samuel> Well in order to be read, it pretty much has to be at the resolution it was taken at
<Muscovy> Clicking on an image will show a larger version, just in case you haven\t seen the feature.
<samuel> I just saw it now and it's nice... but it's only useful if the images are shown smaller to start with
<samuel> just as long as it's planned :)
#ubuntu-tour 2011-01-29
<Omega> Meeting meeting meeting!
<MH0> Its not that time yet?
<MH0> :P
<Omega> :<
<MH0> heh, 2 meeting s for me this evening
<MH0> 20:00 GMT
<MH0> and I have a UY one at 17:00
<MH0> &hi | Muscovy
<MH0> !hi | Muscovy
<TourBot> Muscovy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-tour! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<MH0> I get all confused over bots :P
<MH0> 4 is enough
<Muscovy> Hello.
<Silasle> MH0: Are you michealh?
<MH0> Yeah
<MH0> 3 letter nicks are awesome
<MH0> and they have their benifits
<MH0> Silasle: ^^
<Omega> Hey Muscovy
<Muscovy> Hello.
<MH0> 3 hpurs
<MH0> till meeting
<MH0> Muscovy: Meeitn in-meeting for you
<MH0> >:|
<Muscovy> I may be a few minutes late for our meeting.
<samuel> Is the meeting held on this channel?
<Muscovy> I believe.
<Muscovy> Sorry about the lack of details, samuel, MichealH declared an impromptu meeting.
<samuel> ok
<Muscovy> The meeting is 40 minutes from now, I think.
 * MH0 sneaks in
<MH0> Meeting on?
<MH0> Okies
<MH0> It should be this hour but, I am busy
<MH0> So gimme a sec
* MH0 changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: The Ubuntu Tour Project! | http://ubuntutour.org | Join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Todo#List | Get the tour at http://ubuntutour.org/download | >> Team Meeting on Saturday @ 21:00 UTC <<
<MH0> Right, so 10mins
<UndiFineD> MH0: when will you rename to "Face of Bo"?
<MH0> Hm?
<MH0> There are benifits to a three character nick :P
<MH0> So no tabbing
<MH0> No tab mistakes ect.
<MH0> Its nice
<MH0> Its a cool nick, tooo
<UndiFineD> m<tab><tab><tab><tab><tab><tab><tab><tab><tab><tab><tab><tab><tab>
<MH0> :P
<MH0> Like I just say mh0
<MH0> Done
<UndiFineD> but you should watch dr who
<UndiFineD> and rename to "Face of Bo"?
<MH0> Hi U<tab>
<MH0> :P
<MH0> Why? Im not old :P
<UndiFineD> Micheal Harker becomes Face of Bo
<MH0> Huh? Its Capt'n Jack that does in DrWho
<MH0> I have sussed it :P
<MH0> Right, we ready to start?
<MH0> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Sat Jan 29 20:59:12 2011 UTC.  The chair is MH0. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<meetingology> Useful Commands: #topic #action #link #idea #voters #vote #chair #action #agreed #help #info #endmeeting.
<MH0> Muscovy: Omega UndiFineD AndrewMC & everyone else Ping
<MH0> #topic Please Mark your Presence with a "o/"
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: Please Mark your Presence with a "o/"
<meetingology> TOPIC: Please Mark your Presence with a "o/"
<MH0> o/
<samuel> o/
<MH0> Hi samuel :)
<UndiFineD> right i have other meetings to attend to
<MH0> Okies UndiFineD
<UndiFineD> ping me when needed
<MH0> Do pop in :)
<MH0> Muscovy: Here?
<MH0> We need at least 2 admins here
<MH0> tbh
<MH0> :)
<MH0> Omega: PIng?
<MH0> Right, Lets just get started :)
<MH0> Okay so...
<Muscovy> I'm here!
<MH0> #topic Ubuntu Tour Website
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: Ubuntu Tour Website
<meetingology> TOPIC: Ubuntu Tour Website
<MH0> Muscovy: :)
<MH0> I have made a progress since we last met up
<MH0> I will be getting Dynamacy in but for the sake of It here is the dummy site:
<Muscovy> I can apply the new style whenever, so just let me know when you've "finished" the beta site. :D
<MH0> #link http://www.ubuntutour.org/beta/
<MH0> So, We need to think of features
<MH0> I have a Developers Blog and Maybe a forum?
<Muscovy> Hmm.
<Muscovy> A blog could be useful.
<MH0> Yeah
<Muscovy> I'm not sure if a forum would, because most of its functionality would be covered in the blog and LP bug reports.
<MH0> Like a Little Update of progress here at UT
<MH0> (If I do refer to UT UT == Ubuntu Tour)
<Muscovy> Gotcha.
<MH0> Muscovy: Yup
<MH0> I have TourBot here and Maybe I will have the RSS implemneted
<MH0> If my Blog system does RSS (It should)
<MH0> Right
<Muscovy> When do you think the general design will be done by?
<MH0> I think at least End of Feb
<MH0> I want it done by March 3rd
<Muscovy> Alright.
<MH0> It would be a nice acheivement to get it done before my birthday and release on the 3rd :)
<Muscovy> I'm not great with CSS and little details, but let me know if I can help.
<MH0> (3/3 = MH0's bday)
<MH0> Okies
<MH0> #topic IRC Bot
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: IRC Bot
<meetingology> TOPIC: IRC Bot
<MH0> Any features you think the bot can have?
<MH0> At the moment There are these plugins in it
<MH0> @list
<TourBot> MH0: Admin, Channel, Config, Encyclopedia, Misc, Owner, User, and Web
<meetingology> MH0: Admin, Channel, Config, MeetBot, Misc, Owner, and User
<MH0> meetingology: Not You!
<meetingology> MH0: Error: "Not" is not a valid command.
<Muscovy> The main thing I'd like to see in a bot is bug report info from LP, like Ubottu.
<MH0> Muscovy: Okies That seems a good Idea :)
<Muscovy> I like just being able to say bug 1234 or whatever and get info on it.
<MH0> At the moment it acts a little like ubottu anyway
<MH0> !hi | Muscovy
<TourBot> Muscovy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-tour! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<MH0> !botsnack
<TourBot> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<MH0> Feel free to play anytime
<Muscovy> What's the bot written in?
<MH0> Python
<MH0> Its a Sypybot
<MH0> *Supybot
<Muscovy> Next topic?
<MH0> Muscovy: Any Topics you want to add?
<Muscovy> Hmm.
<Muscovy> I suppose I can start with the home page.
<MH0> Oh sec
<MH0> Instead of ubot we have Tourbot
<MH0> This brings a massivae advantage to us, too
<Muscovy> We've been tossing around the idea of having some sort of home/menu page.
<MH0> And I may put it in for a official ubuntu bot
<MH0> So yeah
<MH0> #topic home Screen in UT
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: home Screen in UT
<meetingology> TOPIC: home Screen in UT
<Muscovy> Here's the wiki page I made: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/StartPage
<TourBot> Title: UbuntuTour/StartPage - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<Muscovy> So we can have a place to plan.
<MH0> Okay, HTML, CSS People
<MH0> And we need Madness to add a functionality for the screen
<Muscovy> Thinking of our head coder, someone suggested the other day that we need support for larger images,
<MH0> Like SVG?
<Muscovy> which we can't use at the moment because of scaling.
<MH0> So we need SVG Images?
<Muscovy> I don't think we could svg screenshots though.
<samuel> no - they're vectors
<Muscovy> The problem is that there's not a way to show images full sized.
<Muscovy> You know how when you click on them you get a larger preview?
<MH0> Yeah
<samuel> On the current build?
<Muscovy> I think there should be a button there to open it in the image viewer, so it can be full sized.
<samuel> I think that would somewhat ruin the experience
<MH0> Muscovy: I will sory of +0 It seems good, but It could make the tour slower, Not good forsomeone in a rush
<Muscovy> Here's an example of where image size is a problem: http://i.imgur.com/OQYZz.png
<Muscovy> I think that page needs a "full size" button by the close button or something.
<MH0> I see,
<Muscovy> In that image, you can't read the page.
<MH0> Its all pixelated
<MH0> Yeah
<MH0> Were gonna have fun with MadnessRed
<MH0> ;D
<Muscovy> Yeah, webkit doesn't anti-aliase.
<Muscovy> Only other coding thing I can think of, is it would be _nice_ if images using percentage for size don't go over 100%.
<Muscovy> That makes scaling images by percent feasible.
<MH0> Yeah
<Muscovy> RIght now we can't, because it'll look horrid if you have a big enough screen.
<Muscovy> But the home page is a coding priority.
<Muscovy> MadnessRed and anyone else brave can probbaly start the framework long before we decide what's on the page.
<Muscovy> I need to make another mockup or two for different concepts.
<MH0> So, Lets set some action Items
<MH0> #topic Actions
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: Actions
<meetingology> TOPIC: Actions
<MH0> #action MichealH to finish the website soon
<meetingology> ACTION: MichealH to finish the website soon
<Muscovy> I'll bug report percentage scaling and needing a way t see full sized images.
<MH0> #action IRCBot to be improved a little
<meetingology> ACTION: IRCBot to be improved a little
<Muscovy> We should send out an email about the home page.
<MH0> #action MadnessRed to Do Homepage and Fix some bugs That Muscovy will file
<meetingology> ACTION: MadnessRed to Do Homepage and Fix some bugs That Muscovy will file
<MH0> #topic Wrapping up
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: Wrapping up
<meetingology> TOPIC: Wrapping up
<MH0> So... Anything else?
<Muscovy> I believe that's it for present.
<MH0> So, Were done?
<MH0> Okies
<MH0> Going
<MH0> Going
<MH0> Gone
<MH0> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: The Ubuntu Tour Project! | http://ubuntutour.org | Join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Todo#List | Get the tour at http://ubuntutour.org/download | >> Team Meeting on Saturday @ 21:00 UTC <<
<meetingology> Meeting ended Sat Jan 29 21:23:25 2011 UTC.  Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell . (v 0.1.4)
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://mootbot.libertus.co.uk/ubuntu-tour/2011/ubuntu-tour.2011-01-29-20.59.moin.txt
<TourBot> Title: Alan Bell - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<samuel> Is this planned for release before 11.04 in April? We seem to have a lot of articles/screenshots of 10.04 which will soon be outdated - especially with the switch to Unity?
<samuel> Sorry - I meant 10.10
<UndiFineD> samuel: do not worry about the screenshots, we are much more concerned of content
<Muscovy> Yes.
<Muscovy> The UI and art is also liable to change a lot.
<samuel> UndiFineD: I meant content as well - everything which involves the desktop and software centre etc will likely be outdated
<Muscovy> I see your point, but same issue - rapid change.
<UndiFineD> samuel: it is easy enough to set up a machine running an alpha release of unity, but, every is waiting for the UI freeze
<Muscovy> Unity is a larger issue than individual app changes.
<UndiFineD> everyone*
<Muscovy> We'll manage, since there's only 1 long chapter on it.
<samuel> I suppose things like Banshee can be covered - and Libreoffice
<Muscovy> A lot of Unity details liek dash and people are still in the mockup stage.
<samuel> they wont change a lot
<UndiFineD> 2011/03/24
<UndiFineD> UI Freeze
<Muscovy> Yes, we could certainly start those now.
<UndiFineD> that is very near 11.04
<UndiFineD> so until that time focus on the completeness of current content
<samuel> Will GTK be used in Unity?
<UndiFineD> yes
<Muscovy> Yes.
<samuel> Good - I was half way through an article on themes and got worried :D
<Muscovy> Unity is a "shell" which means it's basically just top level UI stuff that changes.
<Omega> Also MadnessRed already added support for the startpage
<Muscovy> :D
<Omega> Someone just needs to make one
#ubuntu-tour 2011-01-30
<Omega> I'm running natty for the first time :)
<Muscovy> I have every week updating Natty from a chroot then booting in to see the changes.
<Muscovy> have fun*
<Muscovy> I may switch over to Natty as my main when the dash is implemented.
<Omega> I switched to it as my main right now, the lack of dash is annoying though, and I can't get GNOME-Do to work.
<Omega> I switched because my previous isntall got hosed due to a power failure. (even though I have a journaling filesystem)
<Omega> And I had, uh, "fun" recovering my encrypted /home.
<Muscovy> Did you get it back ok?
<Omega> Yeah :)
<Omega> I think a few files were corrupted, but I got all the important ones :)
<MH0> Hi laknath_
